# pregnancy brain



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly doesn't do that, but it does change them and can make them a bit absent minded like us when we are pregnant. Holly gets sooooo mushy and cuddly when she is pregnant. It is very sweet.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I wondered lately of how to label my condition and now I know - " I have a pregnancy brain" :doh: LMAO


----------

